# Rotisserie Brisket?



## lowbass (Dec 14, 2014)

Has anyone done or heard of cooking a brisket using a rotisserie? I'm going to purchase a rotisserie attachment for my 22.5 Weber kettle and I know I'm going to be cooking chicken, turkey and some roasts with it. Haven't heard of anyone cooking a brisket with it.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Dec 14, 2014)

If you cook it to normal temps for slicing or pulling, it could be way to tender and fall off the spit. 

I had that problem when I tried cooking a brisket on bacon hangers.  Fail for me...

However, if you place the brisket in a hi temp poultry bag, truss it up nice and tight, you may have something!


----------



## gary s (Dec 16, 2014)

Be interesting to watch, Is there some reason you want to try it this way or just curious ?

Gary


----------



## welshrarebit (Dec 16, 2014)

I'd say if you're gonna do a beef on a rotisserie do a beef the you're gonna what to eat MR or so... I did a whole rib eye roast once that way and it was cherry!!!

The whole point of the rotisserie is to cook hot and fast over a direct heat source and the have it spinning so that it doesn't burn. I wouldn't do a brisket like that. 

I also did a turkey on the rotisserie and I'd recommend doing a small one, unless you mod the holding skewers, because as the bird cooks you're gonna have less and less meat in the area of the thighs to hold one to. Unless you tie it up but I don't like to tie up my turkeys.

Anyway, just my $.02...


----------



## fwismoker (Jun 24, 2015)

Hmmmm I think it's worth trying.


----------



## fliphyzer (Jun 14, 2016)

Hey there, im actually about to try this.  Im using a grill with a griddle that fits completely across.  On low with one burner it sits right at 225, weird but okay!

Ive done a couple of pork loins that turned out incredible on the rotisserie, and am now going to see if i can get:

1. A basket to mount to the rotisserie to tie the brisket to.  Yep, a brisket in a basket.
2. An Amazn Smoker to put on the griddle and do its thing.

Issues i see i might have to deal with are:

A. Weight of the brisket and lopsidedness being too much for the rotisserie to turn easily.
B. Size, i only have about five inches of clearance from the rotiserrie bar to the griddle, that gives me the ability to get a basket thats less than ten hinches wide, could be trouble.

Thoughts?  

I gave up my old chargiller duo, it was falling apart, and my vertical water smoker is best for chicken, so im trying something new here.


----------

